# Positionsschalter mit Einleitertechnik



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo was haltet ihr von den System die Rückmeldung von Klappen und Schieber über einen "Draht" zum SPS Eingang? Die Positionsschalter werden an der Klappe auf Masse geklemmt (Edelstahlrohr zur Medienführung) und die Ader die zur SPS geht ist in den Luftschlauch zur Klappenansteuerung eingearbeitet. Das System wird von einen Hersteller welcher auch ein Patent darauf hat in der Brauereitechnik häufig eingesetzt. 
Da wir Planen eine neue Anlage zu kaufen und dieser Hersteller mit Abstand der günstigste ist (es geht hir um mehrere 10000€) ist unser Einkauf natürlich davon begeistert. Ich als Techniker bin aber sehr abgeneigt von dieser Technik.


----------



## _Thomas_ (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo,



> was haltet ihr von den System die Rückmeldung von Klappen und Schieber über einen "Draht" zum SPS Eingang?



was ist den das für eine Steuerung??? In der Regel habe ich an einem Eingang der Steuerung im angesteuerten Zustand die Versorgungsspannung liegen. In Fall der Ein-Daht-Technik müßte das Signal über einen Spannungsteiler gegen Masse gezogen werden. Außer bei Stand-Alone-Karten zur Steuerung hab ich so etwas noch nicht gesehen. Da streuben sich bei mir die Nackenhaare.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MRT (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Gibts bei dieser Anlage auch Induktive Durchflussmessungen?


----------



## knabi (25 Januar 2006)

Das Thema war vor kurzem schon mal aktuell:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5794

Also ich halte da nichts von  :? ...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo, die SPS ist ein IndustriePC mit extra für diesen Zweck entwickelten Eingangskarten (laut Hersteller welcher auch die Patente auf das System hat.)  In der Anlage befinden sich 7 E&H Promag53 MagnetischInduktive Durchflussmesser. Könnten diese dadurch beeinflusst werden?


----------



## MRT (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ja das kein leicht sein, das die Messungen zum Schwanken beginnen oder gar Falsch messen!


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2006)

Also ich denke nicht das das ganze nicht funktioniert, da man
ja nicht mal weiß wie es denn eigentlich genau funktioniert.

Ich denke auch das es mit DUFL keine Probleme gibt, das wird der Anbieter schon verhindert haben.

Kriminell wirds allerdings wenn so eine Rückmeldung kaputt wird, denn
wenn man nicht weiß wies funktioniert kann man es auch schlecht überprüfen.

Und wenn das ganze patentierbar ist, wirds wohl auch nicht "so" einfach sein.

Ich persönlich wäre auch eher abgeneigt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

